# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته گرافيك (ارتباط تصويری)

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته گرافيك (ارتباط تصويری)






دیباچه:


تابلوی  اول از وجود یک رستوران خبر می‌دهد. تابلوی دوم مکان یک باجه پست را نشان  می‌دهد و تابلوی سوم می‌گوید که در اینجا یک جایگاه سوخت‌رسانی است. البته  این اطلاعات به زبان نوشتاری بیان نشده است. چرا که امروزه با وجود صد زبان  و 5 هزار گویش، نمی‌توان برای معرفی مراکز و مکان‌های مختلف از زبان  نوشتاری استفاده کرد. بلکه این زبان تصویری است که با ساخت علائم و  نشانه‌ها‌ در هواپیماها، جاده‌ها و هتل‌ها، پیام‌ها را سریعتر انتقال  می‌دهد.البته نباید تصور کرد که زبان تصویری یا به عبارت دیگر ارتباط  تصویری، تنها به ساخت علائم و سمبل‌های تصویری می‌پردازد بلکه هنر ارتباط  تصویری حیطه بسیار وسیعی را در بر‌می‌گیرد که از آن جمله می‌توان به نوشتن  زیبای کلمات، رسم منحنی و نمونه‌های آماری، تهیه آگهی مطبوعاتی و پوستر،  صفحه‌آرایی و ده‌ها مورد دیگر اشاره کرد. به زبان دیگر کلیه طر‌ح‌هایی که  به وسیله چاپ قابل انتشار هستند، طرح گرافیکی می‌باشند. هدف‌ رشته‌ ارتباط‌  تصویری‌ آموزش‌ این‌ هنر در دانشگاه‌ها  و مراکز آموزش‌ عالی‌ است. در واقع رشته ارتباط تصویری توانایی‌های‌  دانشجویان‌ در امور تبلیغات‌ فرهنگی‌ یا تجاری‌ را ارتقا می‌دهد که‌ در این  میان تبلیغات‌ فرهنگی‌ شامل‌ تصویرسازی‌ کتب‌، ساخت‌ پوستر، تبلیغات‌  برای‌ نشریات‌ و جراید مانند صفحه‌آرایی‌ و آگهی‌های‌ مطبوعاتی‌ می‌شود و  تبلیغات‌ تجاری‌ نیز شامل‌ تبلیغات‌ نمایشگاه‌های‌ بازرگانی‌ مانند  غرفه‌سازی‌ و غرفه‌آرایی‌ یا تبلیغات‌ برای‌ کالاهای‌ مختلف‌ است‌. در ضمن‌  ارتباط‌ تصویری‌ دارای‌ شاخه‌های‌ دیگری‌ مانند آرم‌سازی‌، انیمیشن‌ و  طراحی‌ راهنمای‌ محیطی‌ می‌باشد.


توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


دانشجوی‌  ارتباط‌ تصویری‌ باید علاوه‌ بر خلاقیت‌، عاشق‌ این‌ کار بوده‌ و طراحی‌  قوی‌ و زبردست‌ باشد. چون‌ طراحی‌ اساس‌ کار یک‌ گرافیست‌ است‌ و در ضمن‌  باید با رنگ‌ به‌ عنوان‌ عامل‌ تکمیل‌کننده‌ فرم‌ آشنا باشد. همچنین‌ یک‌  طراح‌ باید با شاخه‌های‌ مختلف‌ هنری‌ آشنایی‌ کامل‌ داشته‌ باشد. چون‌ یک‌  گرافیست‌ امکان‌ دارد از تکنیک‌های‌ عکاسی‌، چاپ‌، خوشنویسی‌، نقاشی‌،  طراحی‌ صنعتی‌، اصول‌ و مبانی‌ صنایع‌ دستی‌ در کارش‌ استفاده‌ کند‌ و  پیام‌ مورد نظرش‌ را به‌ مرحله‌ اجرا برساند. بالاخره‌ هنرمند این‌ رشته‌  لازم‌ است‌ با علومی‌ مثل‌ جامعه‌شناسی‌، روانشناسی‌، بازاریابی‌  و ادبیات‌ آشنا باشد. زیرا یک‌ پیام‌ تبلیغاتی‌ باید با توجه‌ به‌ مخاطب‌  آن‌ ساخته‌ شود؛ یعنی‌ باید توجه‌ داشت‌ که‌ مخاطب‌ این‌ پیام‌ از نظر  فرهنگی‌، اقتصادی‌ و خواسته‌ها و علایق‌ در چه‌ سطحی‌ است‌. گفتنی‌ است‌  که‌ دانشجویان‌ این‌ رشته‌ به‌ صورت‌ نیمه‌متمرکز گزینش‌ می‌شوند؛ یعنی‌  علاوه‌ بر آزمون‌ علمی‌، استعداد و خلاقیت‌ دانشجویان‌ در یک‌ آزمون‌ عملی‌  نیز سنجیده‌ می‌شود.

موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


برای‌  یک‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ ارتباط‌ تصویری‌ فرصت‌های‌ شغلی‌ زیادی‌ وجود دارد چون‌  تنها بخشی‌ از کار او تبلیغات‌ می‌باشد و این‌ در حالی‌ است‌ که‌ تبلیغات‌  محدوده‌ خاصی‌ ندارد و از تبلیغ‌ یک‌ خودکار گرفته‌ تا تبلیغ‌ یک‌ کالای‌  فرهنگی‌ مثل‌ تئاتر یا سینما  در حیطه‌ دانش‌ متخصص ارتباط تصویری می‌گنجد. از سوی‌ دیگر تصویرسازی‌ و  طراحی‌ روی‌ جلد کتب‌، صفحه‌آرایی‌ مجلات‌ و روزنامه‌ها و تهیه‌ آرم‌ و  نشانه‌ نیز در حیطه‌ کار یک‌ متخصص‌ ارتباط‌ تصویری‌ قرار دارد. در کل‌  باید بگوییم‌ که‌ در ایران‌ دو شاخه‌ عمده‌ کاری‌ برای‌ یک‌ گرافیست‌ وجود  دارد یکی‌ چاپ‌ و انتشارات‌؛ یعنی‌ طرحی‌ که‌ در نهایت‌ با چاپ‌ و تولید  انبوه‌ سروکار دارد مثل‌ تصویرسازی‌ کتاب‌، صفحه‌آرایی‌ مجلات‌ و  روزنامه‌ها و تهیه‌ پوستر و بروشور و دیگری‌ گرافیک‌ تلویزیونی‌ است‌؛  یعنی‌ گرافیست‌ تعیین‌ می‌کند که‌ برای‌ مثال‌ مجری‌ تلویزیون‌ چه‌ لباسی‌  با چه‌ رنگی‌ بپوشد که‌ هم‌ مناسب‌ باشد و هم‌ تفاوت‌ رنگ‌ها در گیرنده‌ها  اعم‌ از رنگی‌ یا سیاه‌ و سفید به‌ خوبی‌ مشخص‌ گردد.

درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


طراحی‌  پایه‌، مبانی‌ هنرهای‌ تجسمی‌، کارگاه‌ حجم‌سازی‌، آشنایی‌ با هنر در  تاریخ‌، تاریخچه‌ کتابت‌، خوشنویسی‌، عکاسی‌ پایه‌، ارتباط‌ تصویری‌، چاپ‌  دستی‌، هنر و تمدن‌ اسلامی‌، تصویرسازی‌، کارگاه‌ عکس‌ رنگی  (انسان‌،طبیعت‌وطراحی‌) ، تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ هنرهای‌ تجسمی‌، آشنایی‌ با  هنرهای‌ معاصر، تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ آثار ارتباط‌ تصویری‌، چاپ‌ ماشینی‌، تصویر  متحرک‌، طرح‌ عملی‌ جامع‌، پروژه‌ نهایی‌.



منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی



*

----------

